# [DOW] Que peut-on regretter de nos précédentes distribs ?

## kernelsensei

Bon, voilà un nouveau DOW !

Aujourd'hui, vous voilà utilisateur Gentoo, mais ce n'est pas la seule distribution que vous ayez connu et des fois il arrive qu'un aspect pratique / une fonctionnalité présente dans une ancienne distribution vous manque... parlez-en ici. Et qui sait, peut-être qu'avec un peu de bidouille vous pourrez retrouver ces fonctionnalités qui vous manquent tant sous gentoo ...

Enjoy !

----------

## razer

Alors, je commence...

Je viens du monde de DEBIAN, comme beaucoup ici je pense.

J'utilise encore l'ubuntu sur mon vieux laptop (PII 350, 4 Go DD, 200Mo ram), car peu adapté à la compilation et pas assez d'espace disque pour gentoo. J'utilise aussi Debian sur les serveurs.

Rapidement, je vois 2 choses qui me manquent sur gentoo par rapport à une debian-like :

1- make-kpkg pour le kernel : çà permet de faire des choses intéressantes, de garder des kernels au frais dans un .deb, de configurer automatiquement lilo ou grub à l'install, de créer plusieurs kernels de même version pouvant cohabiter sur la même machine. Tout cela est peut-être possible sur la gentoo, mais je ne sais pas comment.

2 - Un automount qui marche : les rares fois ou l'association dbus+hal+gvm a marché sur ma gentoo, çà n'a pas duré longtemps. J'ai laissé tomber et je monte mes périphériques manuellement. Encore une fois sans doute que je m'y prend mal, mais enfin...

Je laisse de côté tous les avantages que m'a procuré la gentoo, car la liste serait beaucoup plus longue, et ce n'est pas le sujet  :Wink: 

----------

## theniaky

Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde de Gentoo et je ne suis absolument pas déçu !

J'ai d'abord testé une Mandriva, Mandrake à l'époque (je crois que c'était la 8.1 ou un truc dans le genre) et je l'ai quittée parce que j'ai eu des tas de soucis...

J'ai ensuite testé Debian et je dois avouer que c'est grâce à cette distrib que je suis vraiment tomber sous le charme de GNU/Linux !

Je suis enfin passé sur Gentoo par pure curiosité et je sens que je vais y rester pour (très) longtemps... 

Les petits trucs que je regrette.... il n'y en a pas beaucoup.... Peut être la rapidité pour l'installations de paquets sous Debian. Mais bon : le système de portage et apt sont complètement différents donc c'est dur de comparer.

Une installation plus aisée peut être : à mon avis ce n'est pas évident de se mettre à GNU/Linux en commencant par une Gentoo rien qu'à cause de son système d'installation qui est efficace mais pas forcément intuitif.

Enfin bon... on m'avait dit un jour : "la meilleure distribution est celle qu'on maîtrise le mieux..." et je suis plutôt d'accord. Personnellement, je suis encore plus efficace avec une Debian, mais je m'habitue petit à petit aux avantages de Gentoo : c'est juste une question d'habitude !

----------

## xaviermiller

- un outil de configuration et de gestion centralisé, comme YaST2 + SaX (dois-je préciser : SuSE 4 ?)

- une base de données de paquetage plus petite que /usr/portage (ok, y a moyen de la squasher, mais bon...), avec plusieurs niveaux comme dans Ubuntu

----------

## Mickael

 *razer wrote:*   

> Alors, je commence...
> 
> Je viens du monde de DEBIAN, comme beaucoup ici je pense.
> 
> J'utilise encore l'ubuntu sur mon vieux laptop (PII 350, 4 Go DD, 200Mo ram), car peu adapté à la compilation et pas assez d'espace disque pour gentoo. J'utilise aussi Debian sur les serveurs.
> ...

 

Bonjour,

La configuartion automatique de lilo ou grub se fait également sous gentoo avec genkernel --bootloader=grub par exmple, et faire cohabiter plusieurs kernels également, voir la documentation, si si.

De plus, tu peux rechercher du côté des TIP du forum, il n'ya pas que gvm exemple :ivman \fin[\off]

sinon, j'ai commencé il y un an et 2 ou 3 mois sous mandrake_10, puis fedora, puis re-mandrake etc.. et je ne regrette rien. J'ai vu la lumière avec Gentoo, alors je suis resté après 3 ou 4 mois d'éssais sur des distributions à base de redhat. A mes débuts j'aurais souhaité une config de l'écran plus facile pendant l'installation, mais aujourd'hui j'ai appris et je préfère cette approche. Voilà (c'est presque off à part ça)

----------

## kwenspc

Ça va bientôt faire 8 ans par là que je suis sous nux. 

Avant gentoo je venais de passer 2 ans sous slackware. Et euh... bah je ne regrette rien (non rien de rien...oui bon ok)

Allez, sauf ptet les make install pour installer un programme tellement le manque de paquets ce faisait sentir.  :Smile: 

Trés franchement gentoo m'apporte tout ce que je souhaite. 

Et je crois pas que ce soit une "difficulté" de commencer par gentoo. J'ai mis pas mal d'amis là dedans et ça se passe trés bien. 

(et d'ailleurs je préfère de loin l'install en mode console que le nouveau truc graphique dans la 2006 qui plante bien d'ailleurs)

Je vois pas trop ce qu'on pourrait souhaiter...

----------

## Trevoke

Avant Gentoo, j'ai essaye (brievement) Red Hat 7.2 et 8.0, SUSE 9.0 (ou 8, je sais plus), Mandrake 8.1, Slackware (quelque chose).

Je n'ai ete heureux avec aucune de ces distributions que je trouvais trop lourdes et incomprehensible (sauf Slackware : l'installation n'a jamais reussi pour moi!). Un copain m'avait parle de Gentoo en me disant que compiler son propre kernel c'etait vraiment simple; alors j'ai decide de m'y jeter, et j'y suis depuis la 2004.2.

En clair.. Je ne regrette absolument rien  :Smile: 

----------

## idodesuke

Mandrake 10.0 (bof) => LFS/BLFS (bien)=> Mandriva 2005 (bof) => Mandriva 2006 (bof) => Ubuntu Breezy (très bien) => GENTOO (le top)

J'utilise Gentoo depuis peut être un mois maintenant et

Aucun regret gentoo et moi c'est pour la vie!

Meme pas l'interface graphique pour l'install je suis comme kwenspc.

Pas contre j'aimerais voir un jour un truc qui permet de faire un inventaire du matériel des modules utilisés ou qui devraient être utilisés mais bon gentoo n'est pas en cause.

Everest sous w*****s est pas trop mal pour ça si je pouvais au moins trouver un équivalent pour ma gentoo.

je vois pas quoi d'autre  :Wink: 

----------

## bong

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> Pas contre j'aimerais voir un jour un truc qui permet de faire un inventaire du matériel des modules utilisés ou qui devraient être utilisés mais bon gentoo n'est pas en cause.

 

Deja pour le pci, il y a ca  :Wink: 

Sinon, moi c'est a peu pres comme tout le monde:

Debut avec mandrake, puis debian, puis un peu de slack et enfin gentoo depuis plus d'un an et demie (premiere install toujours parfaitement à jour et fonctionnelle   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## nemo13

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pas contre j'aimerais voir un jour un truc qui permet de faire un inventaire du matériel des modules utilisés 
> 
> 

 

lshw n'est pas mal dans son genre : (extrait )

```
lshw

gentoobscur               

    description: Desktop Computer

    product: MS-7046

    vendor: MEDIONPC

    width: 32 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop uuid=803C83F0-201E-B211-8000-64456E4E6973

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: MS-7046

       vendor: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD

       physical id: 0

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Phoenix Technologies, LTD

          physical id: 0

          version: 6.00 PG (09/21/2004)

          size: 128KB

          capacity: 448KB

......................................        *-ide:1

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.2

             bus info: pci@00:1f.2

             version: 03

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ata_piix

             resources: ioport:e400-e407 ioport:e500-e503 ioport:e600-e607 ioport:e700-e703 ioport:e800-e80f irq:18

        *-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@00:1f.3

             version: 03

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             resources: ioport:500-51f irq:11
```

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/lshw   Available versions:  02.05.01b

 

sinon il y a aussi le classique lspci *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/pciutils       (/usr/sbin/lspci)

 

A+

----------

## idodesuke

YES! merci lshw m'a l'air est très bien et le lien de bong pratique   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LaMs

Moi j'ai commence sur une mandrake 8.0, j'ai ensuite suivi l'evolution de mandrake jusqu'a la 9 qui c'est mis a planter. J'ai alors essaye une redhat.... beurk.... je suis aller vers SUSE  :Smile:  j'y suis reste longtemps puis un jour j'ai tester une debian question de me mettre a apprendre les conf en ligne de commande et autre truc moins graphique  :Wink:  quand je l'ai maitrise je suis aller vers Gentoo.

Je dois avouer que les paquets me manque un peux ... mais avoir le controle sur tout compense ce manque.  :Smile: 

Mais moi aussi j'aimerais bien avoir un outils comme YAST+SAX dans gentoo.

Lams

----------

## lesourbe

j ai commencé par red hat 6.0 mandrake 7.0 à 10.1 (en passant les etapes, avec un crochet pour suse, puis debian, ubuntu...

franchement,

je ne regrete rien, non rRRRien de rRRRien, Nooooon je ne regrete rieEEEEN.

ni le jouuuuurrRRR ....

désolé : vendredi.

----------

## bibi.skuk

Ancien debianeux, je ne regrette pas grand chose (les temps, de compilations, on n'en parle pas... c'est normal),

A part peut etre un support pratique pour avoir des sources multiples (plusieurs overlay, qui se sync eux aussi)

Voila, je crains que c'est tout...

(Sinon, juste pour dire que j'ai essayer d'aider quelqu'un sur sa Suse il y a pas longtemps, c'est vraiment mal fichu... (ou alors je suis pas doué), pourquoi Yast n'est pas capable de marcher en console ?)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

ben moi non plus je ne regrette rien, j'ai installé une mandrake il y a un an et demi a peu près et le seul truc sur lequel je me sois penché, c'était d'installer les drivers Nvidia et sinon je ne bootais quasiment pas dessus.

Je n'ai vraiment rien appris avec cette distribution, mais elle ne m'a pas donné envie de m'y intéresser plus que ça non plus   :Wink:  .

Jusqu'a ce qu'un prof me montre Gentoo et là depuis j'ai viré tout les windows de chez moi !!!!   :Laughing: 

Et depuis que mon tuteur ma montré Xen, j'ai un élévage de Gentoo maintenant chez moi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## netfab

[mavie]

Pour ma part, je débarque de windows il y a maintenant un peu plus d'1 an.

Je débute naturellement par une mandrake, çà a duré 2 semaines : il fallait que je recompile le kernel pour prendre en compte un modem PCI RNIS Olitec, après avoir modifié la valeur d'une variable dans le code source du noyau (le truc qui motive pour débuter).

Au bout de 2 semaines, je n'y parvenais pas sous Mandrake, j'ai donc tenté Aurox.

Là j'ai réussi à recompiler le kernel : passage 2.14 --> 2.16, mon modem fonctionnait, mais il y avait un peu de casse : j'avais dû oublier de sélectionner quelques options dans le noyau  :Very Happy: 

J'y suis resté 3 jours. J'avais tout le temps tendance à me poser les questions fondamentales : pourquoi ? comment ?

Je suis ensuite passé à gentoo, que je ne suis pas prêt de lâcher.

[/mavie]

Alors, pour répondre à la question initiale, et pour ne pas être totalement off : rien à regretter  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> A part peut etre un support pratique pour avoir des sources multiples (plusieurs overlay, qui se sync eux aussi)

 

Mhh, tu veux parler de gensync du paquet gentoolkit-dev ?

PS: Soyez sympa quoi .. jouez le jeu, regrettez des trucs ^^;

----------

## ultrabug

Ok kernel_sensei...

J'ai débuté par une mandrake 7, je trouvais les MAJ plutot simple et j'aimais ca mais je n'ai pas accroché plus que ca... Par contre j'avais bcoup d'explications quand je voulais installer qqchose. Sous Gentoo j'utilise toujours les options -av et j'oublie systématiquement ou est le fichier use.desc  :Sad:  Résultat, je perd du temps pour avoir des informations complètes sur les options de compilation que je veux (bien sur au moins j'ai le choix !!)...

Donc je regrette que portage n'ai pas une option qui explique directement les flags de compilation ! (yes! un regret) Un truc du genre -avv pour gros verbose qui explique directement a quoi correspond les flags...

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *bibi.skuk wrote:*   A part peut etre un support pratique pour avoir des sources multiples (plusieurs overlay, qui se sync eux aussi) 
> 
> Mhh, tu veux parler de gensync du paquet gentoolkit-dev ?
> 
> PS: Soyez sympa quoi .. jouez le jeu, regrettez des trucs ^^;

 

désolé... bon, je vais regarder ca...

Mais pourquoi y'a rien qui manque ? (comment ca tout le monde s'en fout des tempsd e compilation  :Smile:  )

----------

## Bapt

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Ok kernel_sensei...
> 
> J'ai débuté par une mandrake 7, je trouvais les MAJ plutot simple et j'aimais ca mais je n'ai pas accroché plus que ca... Par contre j'avais bcoup d'explications quand je voulais installer qqchose. Sous Gentoo j'utilise toujours les options -av et j'oublie systématiquement ou est le fichier use.desc  Résultat, je perd du temps pour avoir des informations complètes sur les options de compilation que je veux (bien sur au moins j'ai le choix !!)...
> 
> Donc je regrette que portage n'ai pas une option qui explique directement les flags de compilation ! (yes! un regret) Un truc du genre -avv pour gros verbose qui explique directement a quoi correspond les flags...

 

regarde du côté de euse dans un second term : euse -i monflag donne les informations sur les flags depuis use.desc, use.local.desc

----------

## lesourbe

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> PS: Soyez sympa quoi .. jouez le jeu, regrettez des trucs ^^;

 

Oki ... les trucs qui marchent "out of box".

qui permettent de rien comprendre et de garder du temps pour autre chose.

----------

## ultrabug

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *ultrabug wrote:*   Ok kernel_sensei...
> 
> J'ai débuté par une mandrake 7, je trouvais les MAJ plutot simple et j'aimais ca mais je n'ai pas accroché plus que ca... Par contre j'avais bcoup d'explications quand je voulais installer qqchose. Sous Gentoo j'utilise toujours les options -av et j'oublie systématiquement ou est le fichier use.desc  Résultat, je perd du temps pour avoir des informations complètes sur les options de compilation que je veux (bien sur au moins j'ai le choix !!)...
> 
> Donc je regrette que portage n'ai pas une option qui explique directement les flags de compilation ! (yes! un regret) Un truc du genre -avv pour gros verbose qui explique directement a quoi correspond les flags... 
> ...

 

Merci  :Smile: 

Mais je parlais d'un truc intégré à emerge quoi... je vais pas taper une commande par flag que je veux  :Sad:  Je trouverais ca utile d'avoir la liste directe avec les explications et pouvoir accepter immédiatement mon emerge ou non.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   PS: Soyez sympa quoi .. jouez le jeu, regrettez des trucs ^^; 
> 
> Oki ... les trucs qui marchent "out of box".
> 
> qui permettent de rien comprendre et de garder du temps pour autre chose.

 

hahaha  :Laughing: 

----------

## omtonio

Il y a un peu moins d'un an, je voulais recycler un vieux portable que l'on m'avait donné et je me suis remis à linux (que je n'avais réinstallé depuis plusieurs années) car je voulais juste un truc adapté à cette vielle bécane. Et voilà que j'ai commencer à retrouver mes repères et à tester plusieurs distrib. J'ai fait qques test de mandrake, debian, ubuntu et j'ai recycler une autre tour plus puissante pour faire des tests plus poussés.

Aucune distrib ne me convenait réellement car je les trouvaient pas clair dès que ça dépassait le cadre de l'interface graphique et debian était trop à la bourre dans le cadre d'une utilisation bureatique/multimedia pour la fraicheur des paquets. 

Et c'est alors que je suis tombé sur Gentoo et en étant très loin d'être un expert linux, j'ai pu me faire un ptit système pile poil comme je voulais sans trop de difficulté grace au handbook très bien fait, de toutes les docs dispo et de ce forum.

Résultat, j'ai trouvé la distribution de mes rêves et j'ai appris énormément de chose sur linux, sur le réseau et même l'informatique !!!

J'ai quitté windows parce que j'en avait marre de rien pouvoir controler et Gentoo m'a enlever cette frustration  :Smile:  contrairement à d'autre distrib ou je retrouvais la plupart des frustration que j'avais sous windows !

En exagérant un tout petit peu :

Gentoo peut être une distribution pour les débutants tellement elle est claire et tellement le support est de bonne qualité et centralisé

il faut quand même s'investir un minimum et ne pas être rebuter par la ligne de commande et les temps de compil.

Un défaut quand même pour rester dans le sujet, je fume plus quand j'installe une Gentoo : "allez une ptite clope pendant que ça compile" !!!

----------

## Temet

J'ai pratiqué FC2, 3 et 4. Mais je ne supportais pas yum et j'utilisais apt ... dont le support s'est arrêté pendant la 4. D'autre part, étant pro Kde devant l'éternel (bah j'ai connu kde 1 moi) ... on est pas trop bien vu. J'ai essayé Suse mais j'ai pas trop apprécié de me faire insulter en voulant utiliser xine... et pis j'ai mis je ne sais combien de temps à comprendre pkoi le son merdait (il me mettait en 5.1 alors que j'ai pas le 5.1). En plus, c'est du clic de partout, je ne captais rien... configurer les dépots tout ça, un vrai bordel. J'ai taté un peu du Debian ... y avait du bon mais faut dire ce qu'il y est, la Sarge n'était pas sortie officiellement et j'utilisais la SID mais c'est relou de faire le tri dans les updates. J'ai testé Ubuntu 2 semaines ... beurk (c'était pas l'actuelle version). J'ai testé gentoo... <3<3. Putain, vive la doc.

Ce que je regrette : 

- les temps de compil, bien que ça fasse partie du jeu ...

- la version stable qui est à la rue concernant KDE (ou je sais, c'est pas de sa faute ... mais ça fait chier quand même)

- un espace disque complètement hallucinant que me bouffe gentoo alors que j'ai TRES peu de progs d'installés!!!!!

- GCC 4

- xorg 7 que je ne suis pas pret de voir arriver sans jouer les aventureux.

----------

## Mickael

Pour allez dans le sens de Temet,

c'est vrai que je regrette l'espace disque des autres distributions, et donc que je regrette l'espace demandée par Gentoo.

C'est tout.

EDIt : C'est vrai, comme le fait remarquer TTK, on y met ce que l'on veut, alors la question de l'espace devient oute relative. Je me désavoue. Décidément je tourne en rond pour regretté quelque chose, probablement dû au fait que je suis trop jeune sous Linux, j'ai apris avec notre pinguoin et pas avec ses cousins, cousines...Pas grave, je suis bien, je reste  :Wink: 

----------

## mornik

Bon comme tous le monde j'ai testé/jouer/géré un paquet de distrib (enfaite je les test bcp); Mais il est vrai que parfois, j'ai besoin de ffaire vite et là je regrette qq outils :

1 - 1 module pour configurer ma machine, outil interressant pour un "simple" utilisateur. Car on peut vouloir gérer sa machine sans forcement avoir le temps de chercher/modifier les scripts, à la mano. Et webmin, j'accroche pas.

2 - La possibilité d'installer (facilement) un snapshot de binaire sur 1 ou plusieurs machine. Il y a bien un script sur le forum pour un stage4... mais bon pas encore essayé et j'ai connu plus intuitif. D'ailler est-il possible de faire un "installeur" pre-programmé, pour le déploiment (un peu comme pour la mandriva ou l'on peu totalement modifier et paramétrer l'outil d'installation)?

Voila ce que je recherche le plus.

----------

## yoyo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *bibi.skuk wrote:*   A part peut etre un support pratique pour avoir des sources multiples (plusieurs overlay, qui se sync eux aussi) 
> 
> Mhh, tu veux parler de gensync du paquet gentoolkit-dev ?

 Pourquoi installer gentoolkit-dev quand layman (26k de sources tout mouillé) est parfait pour ça : 

```
 $ layman -h

usage:

layman -a/-d/-s ALL|overlay

layman -f [-o url]

layman -l|-L

options:

  --version             show program's version number and exit

  -h, --help            show this help message and exit

  <Actions>:

    -a ADD, --add=ADD   Add the given overlay from the cached remote list to

                        your locally installed overlays.. Specify "ALL" to add

                        all overlays from the remote list.

    -d DELETE, --delete=DELETE

                        Remove the given overlay from your locally installed

                        overlays. Specify "ALL" to remove all overlays

    -s SYNC, --sync=SYNC

                        Update the specified overlay. Use "ALL" as parameter

                        to synchronize all overlays

    -L, --list          List the contents of the remote list.

    -l, --list-local    List the locally installed overlays.

    -f, --fetch         Fetch a remote list of overlays.
```

wiki  :Razz: 

----------

## letoff

En dehors de la mise en place du GLEP 19 (pas taper) ce qui me manque le plus c'est de voir arriver le nouveau design du site...   :Laughing: 

--->[]

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *mornik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 - La possibilité d'installer (facilement) un snapshot de binaire sur 1 ou plusieurs machine. Il y a bien un script sur le forum pour un stage4... mais bon pas encore essayé et j'ai connu plus intuitif. D'ailler est-il possible de faire un "installeur" pre-programmé, pour le déploiment (un peu comme pour la mandriva ou l'on peu totalement modifier et paramétrer l'outil d'installation)?
> 
> 

 

aller, comme je suis un gros méchant, je te donne une methode... 

tout d'abord, installer un premiere machine  :Smile:  avec l'option --buildpkg pour avoir tous les binaires.

preparer un kernel qui va marcher correctement sur toutes les machines a installer (celui du livecd ?)

partager /usr/portage /usr/portage/distfiles /usr/portage/packages (parce que c'est plus pratique...)

ensuite, sur chacuns des postes, faire l'installation d'un stage3 + le kernel tout pret... (on s'occupe pas de portage, c'est pas important enfin, pas trop)

on fait un joli ebuild tout vide qui depend de toutes les applis qu'on a installé et on l'emerge avec --binpkgonly... (voir l'ebuild de kde-meta par exemple)

je suis conscient que c'est pas rien encore... on est loin d'un truc tout auto, mais c'est deja pas mal. (autrement, reste toujours le coup du cp -a sur les machines  :Smile:  )

----------

## ltememe

mon parcours : mandrake (1 an), suse (1 an), gentoo (3 mois).

dur dur de trouver ce que l'on regrette alors qu'on s'amuse en ce moment meme à recompiler encore et encore son noyau pour l'optimiser comme un vrai nerd :p

allez, je cherche ....

hum hum....

peut etre le fait d'avoir des difficultés à montrer aux autres que linux c'est vraiment top alors qu'on leur montre une fenetre toute noir qui fait peur ... :p

bah mince... j'crois bien que c'est tout :p ( meme en creusant :p )

----------

## dapsaille

Yo ..

 Et bien il manque un outil genre SAX en effet ... quand on as besoin de configurer une imprimante en urgence ca le fait :p

 ensuite peut etre un outil en ligne de commande étant capable de générer des cflags et autres optimisations après détection du processeur avec plusieurs niveaux d'agressivité non ? (avouez qu'elle est bien torchée celle la quand meme ) :p

 Sinon ... heuu .. merd* .....  ha si .. dans le meme genre que dit plus haut un "générateur" de USE flags selon l'utilisation à faire de la machine (poste kde ,gnome , serveur php mysql ou bien samba etc etc etc) un peu dans la trempe des installeurs plus classiques ..

 bon bahh sinon a part ca rien ^^

----------

## zedek

Moi je ne regrette rien de mon passage sous gentoo, rien sauf un truc: l'espace disque ingurgite   :Laughing: 

Ce que j'adore ce sont les paquets dits "CVS live", ca c'est vraiment chouette. Je me souviens sous Debian que les paquets de devel issus des CVS n'etaient que des snapshots datant de une semaine ou plus. La c'est instantane et en plus ca evite de devoir encombrer son $HOME des multiples sources CVS.

Rien a dire, gentoo est parfaite.

----------

## titoucha

Après un début Suse 5.0 et ensuites des essais avec Redhat, mandrake, debian, sorcerer, etc en fait je ne sais plus exactement le nombre de distributions.

J'ai installé une Gentoo 2004.1 (ou peut-être 2) et depuis je ne suis reparti, je ne regrette rien des autres distribs et surtout pas les programmes d'installation graphiques qui la plupart du temps ne font pas vraiment ce que l'on veut, en plus alourdir une distrib pour créer un interface de config qui sert parfois une seule fois, bof.

En bref la Gentoo pour moi est un must.

----------

## digimag

Un centre de configuration propre à Gentoo!

La plupart des distributions l'ont, mais Gentoo, il n'en a pas. Mais en même temps, on se demande comment faire, puisque Gentoo permet d'installer autant de choses et del la manière que l'on souhaite... Du coup, créer un centre de configuration devient une tâche difficile, voire impossible.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, j'aurais quand même bien aimé d'avoir un outil d configuration me permettant de configurer le cur de la machine (udev, paramètres d'authentification des utilisateurs, noyau, par-feu...)

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Un centre de configuration propre à Gentoo!
> 
> La plupart des distributions l'ont, mais Gentoo, il n'en a pas. Mais en même temps, on se demande comment faire, puisque Gentoo permet d'installer autant de choses et del la manière que l'on souhaite... Du coup, créer un centre de configuration devient une tâche difficile, voire impossible.
> 
> Mais quoi qu'il en soit, j'aurais quand même bien aimé d'avoir un outil d configuration me permettant de configurer le cur de la machine (udev, paramètres d'authentification des utilisateurs, noyau, par-feu...)

 

eselect et ebuild --config, c'est pas un centre de configuration ?

----------

## GaMeS

[3615 ma vie]

Alors je suis sous linux depuis maintenant....3/4 Ans.

Mon passage sous linux fût une véritable révélation.

Mes premières distribution fure : Mandrake 7 / Red Hat 7.3 / Slackware 10.0

Ensuite j'ai également testé Ubuntu / Debian / et enfin... Gentoo

[/3615 ma vie]

Gentoo reste une distrubution orienté : Public averti

[troll]loin de la de voir des ubuntuoiste s'amené sur Gentoo  :Smile: [/troll]

Y manque a mon gout comme dit plus haut également un générateur de make.conf suivant une configuration desktop ou server

La place de portage également mais on peut pas y faire grand chose :$

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la place de portage également mais on peut pas y faire grand chose :$

 

Tu peux toujours faire un squashfs  :Smile:  pour une machine qui n'a pas beaucoup de place, c'est pas mal... mais il vaux mieux avoir un arbre a coté pour le generer.

----------

## TTK

Salut

Mon premier linux c'était une slackware.

Ce que je regrette sous gentoo ? L'installation à partir de 30 disquettes  :Wink: 

Blague à part, pas grand'chose.

Emerge est un peu lent quand même, la base de données pourrait être plus rapide. J'ai pourtant suivi les conseils de ce forum (viré kde et autres bidules de l'arbre de portage) mais c'est encore un peu lent.

Plusieurs personnes se plaignent de l'espace disque pris par gentoo ... je pige pas bien. A part /usr/portage gentoo ne prend pas plus de place qu'une autre distrib, et même beaucoup moins puisque on n'installe que ce qu'on veut ...

Qu'est-ce qui vous prend de la place ?

(ceci dit, ma première slackware tenait sur 320Mo, avec X, LaTeX, xfig, netscape, les athena widget 3d (!) ..)

----------

## mornik

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   
> 
> 2 - La possibilité d'installer (facilement) un snapshot de binaire sur 1 ou plusieurs machine. Il y a bien un script sur le forum pour un stage4... mais bon pas encore essayé et j'ai connu plus intuitif. D'ailler est-il possible de faire un "installeur" pre-programmé, pour le déploiment (un peu comme pour la mandriva ou l'on peu totalement modifier et paramétrer l'outil d'installation)?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Merci, l'idée est sympas, mais le déploiment macif de gentoo reste encore un peu délicat (j'imagine gentoo sur les postes de travail d'une entreprise qui en compte plusieurs milliers.... ou même quelques centaines de proxy gentoo   :Confused: 

----------

## Oupsman

Moi et Linux ? Oulà  :Embarassed: 

J'ai commencé en 1997 avec la slackware 2.2. Ensuite, je suis passé à la Redhat 4.1 puis la 5.2, la 6.2. Chuis passé ensuite sur Mandrake (6 je crois), puis la 7. Je commencais à être un peu dégouté des distributions "standard" linux : gestion des paquets daubesques, installation tentaculaire, à moins de passer un temps pas possible à sélectionner tous les paquets un par un. j'essaye LFS à ce moment là sur mon tout nouveau PC. J'accroche, mais le fait de ne pas avoir d'accès ADSL me freine. J'abandonne donc Linux  :Embarassed:  d'autant que Windows me satisfaisait pleinement (et c'est encore le cas actuellement). 

Après avoir acheté un PC supplémentaire comme serveur, je m'interesse quelques mois à Widnows 2003, mais le prix me freine pour acheter la license, donc je désire à ce moment là y installer Linux. Je recherche un peu, installe deux/trois distros sur mon PC de bureau, mais aucune ne me convient vraiment. Je trouve alors Gentoo et c'est LA révélation. Je monte alors mon installation. Et depuis j'en suis très très content.

Qu'est ce qui me manque sous Gentoo ? Pas grand chose ... Un meilleur packaging peut être, une installation plus léchée, une meilleure intégration de paquets avec plus de paquets virtuels (exemple : un paquet qui installe et configure automatiquement dbus/hal/ivman)

----------

## lesourbe

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Un meilleur packaging peut être

 

Une boite en alu ?

----------

## yoyo

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Un meilleur packaging peut être 
> 
> Une boite en alu ?

   :Laughing:   <= cliquer sur le smiley.

Enjoy !

----------

## lmarcini

Déjà, je suis allergique aux RPMs donc ça limite (relativement) le nombre de distributions  :Smile: . Ensuite, avant de migrer sous Gentoo voici près de deux ans, j'ai passé quelques temps sous Debian (avec la patate puis Woody) dont j'étais un utilisateur  satisfait.

En gros, je ne regrette rien de Debian, je trouve que pour mon usage, Gentoo répond en mieux à tous mes besoins. Je ne ferai pas le descriptif car ce n'est pas le propos du topic mais Gentoo est la seule distribution qui m'a permis d'avoir un système à ma main sans bidouillages honteux.

Néanmoins, pour ne pas être injuste envers Debian, je dois souligner que cette distribution a été pour moi un excellent apprentissage et que, avant de passer sous Gentoo, c'était pour moi (et de loin) la référence : stabilité (à condition de ne pas trop jouer avec unstable), ressources documentaires (nombreuses quoiqu'un peu éparses, communauté très pointue (en faisant abstraction des RTFM dans certains forums), distribution homogène... Bref, Debian c'était très bien et s'il n'y avait pas eu Gentoo, je serai resté sous Debian (ou une Debian-like comme Ubuntu)...

Ce qui manque à Gentoo par rapport à Debian ? Une plus grande notoriété, un déficit d'image (Gentoo=distro de geek=pas adapté en prod)...

----------

## bibi.skuk

ah tiens, tant que j'y pense, aavec ma debian, y'avait plus de doc dans les paquets... enfin, il y avait vraiment beaucoup de doc dans le gestionnaire de paquets, ca oui, ca m'embette un peu. (oui, j'aime bien avoir a peu pres totu sous la main, sans a avoir a chercher u npeu partout sur le net)

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *TTK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Plusieurs personnes se plaignent de l'espace disque pris par gentoo ... je pige pas bien. A part /usr/portage gentoo ne prend pas plus de place qu'une autre distrib, et même beaucoup moins puisque on n'installe que ce qu'on veut ...
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui vous prend de la place ?
> ...

 

Beaucoup de distrib n'install pas gcc et tout le tralala essentiel juste pour la compilation, ca compte aussi dans l'espace disque final.

Ensuite il faut bien regarder la taille occuper par /usr/portage/distfiles , il ne faut pas oublié que si ce répertoire n'est pas vidé régulièrement, on conserve toutes les sources, ce qui a la longue représente beaucoup d'espace disque que la pluspart des distrib n'ont pas besoin.

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> ah tiens, tant que j'y pense, aavec ma debian, y'avait plus de doc dans les paquets... enfin, il y avait vraiment beaucoup de doc dans le gestionnaire de paquets, ca oui, ca m'embette un peu. (oui, j'aime bien avoir a peu pres totu sous la main, sans a avoir a chercher u npeu partout sur le net)

 

Ajoute le USE="doc"

----------

## mardi_soir

un equivallent de dpkg --purge  qui fait le ménage dans /etc/ lors d'une désinstallation

----------

## guilc

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> un equivallent de dpkg --purge  qui fait le ménage dans /etc/ lors d'une désinstallation

 

Bon, chut, c'est mal, faut pas le dire mais :

```
CONFIG_PROTECT=-* emerge -C paquet
```

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bibi.skuk wrote:*   ah tiens, tant que j'y pense, aavec ma debian, y'avait plus de doc dans les paquets... enfin, il y avait vraiment beaucoup de doc dans le gestionnaire de paquets, ca oui, ca m'embette un peu. (oui, j'aime bien avoir a peu pres totu sous la main, sans a avoir a chercher u npeu partout sur le net) 
> 
> Ajoute le USE="doc"

 

Non, je parle d'avoir s'autres choses... il ya des bouquins qui n'ont rien a voir avec la doc par exemple... les flags doc et exemple, ils sont mis...

----------

## MAX-k

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je me suis inscrit PCQ je toruve ce topic assez marrant ^^

Je suis passé à Gentoo il y a environ 3 mois. Rien à faire: J'ADORE!

Mais il y a quand même quelques petites choses qui ne me plaisent guère:

1 - Le temps des versions testing des package (exemple: Gnome 2.14, KDE 3.5, FireFox 1.5, etc.)  :Shocked: 

2 - emerge -s de mes deux. C'est chiant à chercher un package ainsi... j'utilise d'ailleurs ls /usr/portage/*/package, tellement j'en ai amrre ^^ Un toolkit sous X serait vachement bien!

3 - Ma vie sociale  :Sad:  (Joke  :Laughing:  )

Sinon, j'aime ma Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaworu

 *MAX-k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Un toolkit sous X serait vachement bien!
> 
> 

 

heu ... kuroo ???

----------

## geekounet

 *MAX-k wrote:*   

> 2 - emerge -s de mes deux. C'est chiant à chercher un package ainsi... j'utilise d'ailleurs ls /usr/portage/*/package, tellement j'en ai amrre ^^ Un toolkit sous X serait vachement bien!

 

```
emerge eix
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *MAX-k wrote:*   

> 1 - Le temps des versions testing des package (exemple: Gnome 2.14, KDE 3.5, FireFox 1.5, etc.)  

 

Il faut tout de même rappeler que le passage de "instable" vers "stable" consiste simplement en une modification de la variable KEYWORDS de l'ebuild. Cela ne garantit donc pas la stabilité du paquet !.

La notion stable <> instable est purement subjective et est laissée à l'appréciation du mainteneur.

Mais si tu veux installer des paquets dits "instables",  tu peux les démasquer via les fichiers de /etc/portage.

Il y a eu, entre autres, un DOW à ce sujet  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2 - emerge -s de mes deux. C'est chiant à chercher un package ainsi... j'utilise d'ailleurs ls /usr/portage/*/package, tellement j'en ai amrre ^^ Un toolkit sous X serait vachement bien!

 

Comme dit plus haut : kuroo, mais aussi porthole, portagemaster, ...

En ligne de commande, il y a notamment eix, equery, ...

 *Quote:*   

> 3 - Ma vie sociale  (Joke  )

 

C'est kwaaa ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## fribadeau

Ben moi, j'utilise Linux depuis une dizaine d'années...

D'abord de temps en temps avec ma Slakeware,

Puis un peu plus avec une Suse

Ensuite, naissance de ma passerelle Internet - ISDN sous Slakeware à nouveau (mettre les mains dans le camboui, y'a rien de tel pour apprendre   :Wink:  )

Pour mon poste perso, j'ai (re-) testé une Suse, puis une Redhat, puis une LFS.

Cette dernière, ma distrib rien qu'à moi, me plaisait réellement. Sauf pour ce qui est du temps requis pour la faire évoluer. Car le temps...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Donc, j'ai décidé de me chercher une distrib qui soit avec les avantages de la LFS (mains dans le camboui), plus (rapidement) à jour que la Slakeware (à l'époque en tout cas), avec une communauté active. J'ai testé la Gentoo et j'ai été très vite convaincu...

Pour résumer, chaque fois que j'ai testé une distrib, j'en suis parti quelque temps plus tard pour trouver mieux. Depuis que je suis sous Gentoo, ce besoin a disparu. Donc, soit elle est partaite (pour moi, bien sûr  :Wink:  ), soit je vieilli   :Twisted Evil:  .

Allez, ce qui manque, un outil du style de YAST pour quand j'ai besoin d'une config rapide ou que je n'ai pas envie d'approfondir.

Et pour standardiser, chaque ebuild pourrait contenir la partie correspondant au module de configuration de GeniasT (GENtoo Immediate Access Setup Tool)

----------

## lesourbe

 *fribadeau wrote:*   

> Depuis que je suis sous Gentoo, ce besoin a disparu. Donc, soit elle est partaite (pour moi, bien sûr  ), soit je vieilli   .

 

Gentoo une distrib de papy ?

----------

## fribadeau

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *fribadeau wrote:*   Depuis que je suis sous Gentoo, ce besoin a disparu. Donc, soit elle est partaite (pour moi, bien sûr  ), soit je vieilli   . 
> 
> Gentoo une distrib de papy ?

 

ça, je m'en doutais. La perche était trop belle. Maintenant, quand j'ai parlé de la réactivité de la communauté Gentoo, je n'ai pas parlé de sa qualité   :Twisted Evil: 

Et non, malgé mon age avancé, mes filles sont encore bien trop jeune pour faire de moi un papy.   :Wink: 

----------

## Petit bonhomme

Ca fait un an et 4 mois que j'ai eu mon nouveau PC rien qu'a moi, je suis un adolescent de 17 ans et je devais partager le pc familiale... avec la famille   :Laughing:  j'ai donc fait des économie pendant un certain temps, et je voulais un type de PC particulier, un mini-pc, car je ne voulais pas d'un truc énorme avec 4 slot PCI qui ne me serviront pas (d'ailleur y a toujours rien sur le slot PCI de mon PC), j'avais acheté individuellement le DD, le graveur DVD, la RAM etc. Et dès le début j'ai eu des problème, Windows XP ne voyait pas mon disque dur (un SATA), Windows 98 avait réussi à s'installer (   :Shocked:  ) mais n'était pas terrible et plantait (légèrement) à chaque sortis d'écran de veille. Et j'ai entendu parler de Linux, j'ai acheté la mandrake 10.1 (qu'on disait facile). Et là j'ai eu de nouveau problème avec ma carte son, à chaque fois que je chargeait le module de son l'écran freezait   :Confused:  J'ai ensuite testé Kaella, mais il y avait trop de logiciel installé de base ce qui ne me plaisait pas, Kubuntu, même chose, Debian, mais j'ai eu le même problème qu'avec Mandrake, (et les paquets était vieux ce qui me rebutait d'autant plus). Et j'ai découvert Gentoo, et bien que j'ai du lutter très fort pour réussir à installer (les kernels panic) et à configurer le tout, tout à marcher ! J'avais le son, j'ai réussi à configurer xorg quand j'ai eu mon nouvelle écran (enfin je l'ai fait d'une certaine façon   :Confused:  ). J'adore tout dans Gentoo, sa flexibilité, son système d'installation des logiciel, et vous allez trouvez ça stupide mais j'adore voir s'afficher les dizaines, les centaines, les milliers de lignes lorsque j'installe un programme, sa compilation etc.

Ce que je regrette ? Plusieurs choses en effet. D'abord je n'arrive pas à monter de CD audio, le graveur DVD, veut lire tout les CD et DVD mais il ne veut pas monter les CD audio, peut-être un problème dans mon fstab. Ensuite j'ai une tablette graphique Wacom, je peut l'utiliser mais elle ne marche pas comme sous Mandrake ou Windows, en effet j'ai un rectangle sur cette tablette (pour ceux qui connaissent) et quand je suis avec le stylet en haut à gauche du rectangle sur la tablette, le curseur de la souris se retrouve en haut à gauche de l'écran. Sous Gentoo ça marche moins bien, il y a toujours cette effet qui marche mais quand je déplace le stylet, le curseur se déplace plus rapidement que d'habitude et je ne peut utiliser qu'une petite partie du rectangle de ma tablette (déjà que ma tablette n'est pas grande)   :Confused:  Je pense que c'est tout.

----------

## boozo

<Off T> *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> D'abord je n'arrive pas à monter de CD audio, le graveur DVD, veut lire tout les CD et DVD mais il ne veut pas monter les CD audio, peut-être un problème dans mon fstab.

 

ceci est le comportement normal, il n'y a aucun usage à faire d'un cd audio "monté" ou alors il faudra que tu nous explique  :Wink: 

si tu veux ripper tu utilises un soft quivabien et tout roule (pour ce faire, je te conseille abcde  :Smile:  )

[Edit] pour ta tablette regarde du côté de cet how-to il n'est plus tout à fait au goût du jours mais l'essentiel doit être encore valide... et au pire tu sais où poster   :Wink: 

personellement je penche pour un pb de drivers ou une mauvaise config du X...

</Off T>

----------

## geekounet

Bon ben moi je vais pas servir à grand chose ici, mais j'ai quand même envie de parler.

Hé bien il y a 2 ans maintenant, j'ai voulu installer Linux après 1 an que j'en ai entendu parlé. J'avais acheté un Linux-CD avec la Fedora Core 2 et j'ai essayé de l'installer, mais ça ne marchait pas (des segfaults et tout, j'ai plus tard appris sous ma Gentoo que c'était du à ma ram :s), et ensuite on m'a conseillé Gentoo parce qu'on m'a dit que c'était très bien pour apprendre le fonctionnement de Linux. Alors je l'ai installé, avec de la patience à cause des segfaults jusqu'à ce que je règle ce pb. J'ai compilé mon noyau dés la première fois à cause d'un genkernel buggé à l'époque  :Razz: . Et donc voilà, j'adore cette distrib : pour sa flexibilité, sa simplicité (oui je la trouve simple à gérer  :Smile: ), sa doc, sa communauté, le statut de geek qu'elle apporte ^^ ... et comme Petit bonhomme, j'adore compiler, voir toutes ces lignes défiler ... je sais pas pourquoi mais j'adore  :Very Happy: 

J'ai testé Ubuntu par la suite, mais ça ne m'a pas plu, je ne vois ce qu'elle peut avoir de plus qu'une Gentoo.

Donc voilà, pour moi Gentoo n'a rien à envier aux autres distribs, elle est parfaite  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> Ensuite j'ai une tablette graphique Wacom, je peut l'utiliser mais elle ne marche pas comme sous Mandrake ou Windows, en effet j'ai un rectangle sur cette tablette (pour ceux qui connaissent) et quand je suis avec le stylet en haut à gauche du rectangle sur la tablette, le curseur de la souris se retrouve en haut à gauche de l'écran. Sous Gentoo ça marche moins bien, il y a toujours cette effet qui marche mais quand je déplace le stylet, le curseur se déplace plus rapidement que d'habitude et je ne peut utiliser qu'une petite partie du rectangle de ma tablette (déjà que ma tablette n'est pas grande)   Je pense que c'est tout.

 

Salut,

Peut-être un problème de configuration du noyau (kernel) ; je n'ai pas de tablette, mais regarde du côté de "human interface".

----------

## ghoti

 *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   

> il y a toujours cette effet qui marche mais quand je déplace le stylet, le curseur se déplace plus rapidement que d'habitude et je ne peut utiliser qu'une petite partie du rectangle de ma tablette (déjà que ma tablette n'est pas grande)   

 

J'ai une graphire-II depuis des années et elle a toujours fonctionné parfaitement sous tux (sous ouinouin, sais pas : jamais essayé !  :Wink:  )

Pour résumer :

- mode relatif et accélération pour la souris

- mode absolu pour le stylet et la gomme; je peux sans problème marquer les 4 coins du rectangle.

Pour le stylet, j'ai ça dans xorg.conf :

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "pen1"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/graphire"

   Option       "Type" "stylus"

   Option       "Mode" "Absolute"

   Option       "USB" "on"

   Option       "AlwaysCore" "on"

   Option       "Vendor" "WACOM"

EndSection
```

Le  "/dev/input/graphire" est une règle udev que j'ai rajoutée dans /etc/udev/rules.d :

 *01-wacom_graphire.rules wrote:*   

> BUS="usb", KERNEL="event*", SYSFS{product}="ET-0405A-UV2.0-3", NAME="/input/graphire", MODE="664", GROUP="plugdev"
> 
> 

 

----------

## Anthyme

Moi j'ai quasiment tout fait suse, mandrake,mandriva,ubuntu,debian,yoper,xandros et d'autres ^^ (j'avais que ca a faire a ma decouverte de linux)

et franchement sur la stabilité, fléxibilité et possibilités la gentoo explose tout !

Mais j'ai quand meme certain manques sur 3 points :

-Portage est un (le) meilleur gestionnaire de logiciel tout OS confondu ... mais qu'est que c'est long ! parfois j'aurai bien envie d'un apt-get pour installer super vite!

-Autre truc regrété : le super gestionaire de peripherique de Mandriva : installer le wifi ou le bluetouth en quelques clic ... c'est quand meme de la balle !

-Dernier truc : gestionnaire d'interface reseau de mandriva ... tres puissant complet  et ca me manque un peu sous gentoo

Voila sinon longue vie a la gentoo !

----------

## Oupsman

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Portage est un (le) meilleur gestionnaire de logiciel tout OS confondu ... mais qu'est que c'est long ! parfois j'aurai bien envie d'un apt-get pour installer super vite!

 

Tu peux choisir d'installer des paquets binaires.

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

J'avais pas répondu à ce DOW. Enfin la réponse est facile (pour moi):

RIEN

(je suis passé directement de windows xp à gentoo, donc pas d'ancienne distribution   :Wink:  )

Voilà.

----------

## Enlight

J'ai commencé avec gentoo, donc je ne peux que regretter l'époque où j'avais une vie sociale etc...

----------

## Enlight

 *omtonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un défaut quand même pour rester dans le sujet, je fume plus quand j'installe une Gentoo : "allez une ptite clope pendant que ça compile" !!!

 

rah tu m'étonnes j'avais arrété depuis 2 mois quand j'ai essayé gentoo... je refume depuis l'install!

----------

## Petit bonhomme

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Petit bonhomme wrote:*   il y a toujours cette effet qui marche mais quand je déplace le stylet, le curseur se déplace plus rapidement que d'habitude et je ne peut utiliser qu'une petite partie du rectangle de ma tablette (déjà que ma tablette n'est pas grande)    
> 
> J'ai une graphire-II depuis des années et elle a toujours fonctionné parfaitement sous tux (sous ouinouin, sais pas : jamais essayé !  )
> 
> Pour résumer :
> ...

 

Merci  :Wink:  mais ça n'a rien changé  :Sad: 

----------

## Zaos Kahan

Hum, personelement j'en ai testés quelques unes à different periodes de ma vie, mais les premieres expériences avec ont tellement étés ratées que bon je risque pas en regreter grand chose...  :Embarassed: 

Par contre avant d'arriver il y quelques mois seulement sous Gentoo, je suis un peu résté sous Ubuntu qui est ma foie for sympathiqe tout de meme bien que de philosophie differente. Au debut de ma Gentoo je l'avais d'ailleurs encore en triple boot (Gentoo/Ubuntu/XP)

Ce que je pourrais regrété de Ubuntu de temps à autre, euh, peut être le fait de pouvoir vite fait installer un truc pour tester le logiciel et le desinstaller dans la foulée, tout cela en quelque petites mns seulement alors que sous gentoo... Mais bon c'est pas trop le but et la philosophie de Gentoo  :Smile: 

Et si ont compterait XP comme une distrib, j'en regreterais les jeux qui tourne dessus (cedega c'est pas mal mais pas la panacée quand meme)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> J'ai commencé avec gentoo, donc je ne peux que regretter l'époque où j'avais une vie sociale etc...

 

C'est quoi une vie sociale?

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   J'ai commencé avec gentoo, donc je ne peux que regretter l'époque où j'avais une vie sociale etc... 
> 
> C'est quoi une vie sociale?

 

Question déjà posée mais personne veut me répondre 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *MAX-k wrote:*   3 - Ma vie sociale  (Joke  ) 
> 
> C'est kwaaa ? 

 

----------

## Trevoke

Ca doit etre un truc pour les gens qui ont une vesicule biliaire.

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai commencé avec Mandrake (7.2) et testé Red Het, Fedora, Vectorlinux, Yoper, Arch Linux, Mepis et même Slackware. J'ai fini par choisir Debian, car je recherchais une distribution stable et complètement configurable. Je ne regrette pas les outils graphiques de Mandrake ou Fedora. Par contre Debian dispose d'outils de configuration très puissants, mais j'apprend à m'en passer. Je regrette seulement la rapidité d'installation des paquets de Debian.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> J'ai commencé avec Mandrake (7.2) et testé Red Het, Fedora, Vectorlinux, Yoper, Arch Linux, Mepis et même Slackware. J'ai fini par choisir Debian, car je recherchais une distribution stable et complètement configurable. Je ne regrette pas les outils graphiques de Mandrake ou Fedora. Par contre Debian dispose d'outils de configuration très puissants, mais j'apprend à m'en passer. Je regrette seulement la rapidité d'installation des paquets de Debian.

 

 :Confused: 

Est-tu sur d'avoir compris le sujet du topic ?

</hs>

sinon, il y a un truc que j'aimerais bien moi... mais qui je crains ne doit pas etre dans une distrib quelconque... je ne sais pas si c'est même faisable.

Ce serait une sorte de cache pour les autotools... je m'explique. Quand on compile un paquet, pas mal de gens utilisent les autotools (configure toussa) pour faire une batterie de tests plus ou moins utiles (presence des certaines focntions de la libc, d'autres paquets, etc...). Le truc, c'est que ces tests, notamment (surtout) ceux qui verifie la presence d'une libc décente sont toujorus les même... est-ce qu'il ne serait pas possible que portage ai un cache de ces tests... comme ca, on les fait une fois, et hop, fini, ca accelerait la compilation de maniere  assez flagrante (je pense par exemple a xorg qui a beaucoup de paquets, ou même dès qu'on fait un maj un peu grosse.)

voilou, my 2 cents utopiques...  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

confcache

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> confcache

 

ahh super... et moi qui n'ai même pas fait gaffe a ca dans le man de make.conf  :Smile: 

bon, ben toujours rien qui manque... ca deviens presque lassant

----------

## _Seth_

Hello, juste une question existantielle en passant :

Quelle est la distro mise à jour le plus rapidement au niveau des packages proposés ? Pour préciser un tout petit peu, je pense plutôt aux gros projets (Xorg, OOo, KDE, ...) et à un niveau comparable (genre unstable sur gentoo et testing/unstable sur debian). Je serais curieux de connaître vos positions...  :Question: 

----------

## Temet

Ca me fait mal de l'avouer mais sur Kubuntu ca va vite quand même... J'ai un pote, à force de me venter sa chose ... il va finir par m'avoir.

Faut dire que trainer mon kde 3.4 alors que partout ailleurs c'est 3.5 ... ca fait chier.

GCC 4 partout sauf gentoo ... ca fait chier.

xorg 7 qui sera de base partout longtemps avant gentoo, ça fait chier.

(je parle de version stables, genre tout ça est en stable chez fedora core 5)

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (je parle de version stables, genre tout ça est en stable chez fedora core 5)

 

Juste une petite remarque concernant la notion stable : elle est tout à fait subjective est reste à l'appréciation du mainteneur/developpeur de l'ebuilt. Stable ne signifie pas que l'installation d'un paquet est à l'abri de tout bug. Donc si tu veux du dernier cri passe en non-stable, tu en seras au même point que tes amis sous debian-like.

----------

## lmarcini

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Donc si tu veux du dernier cri passe en non-stable, tu en seras au même point que tes amis sous debian-like.

 

+1 !

 *Temet wrote:*   

> (je parle de version stables, genre tout ça est en stable chez fedora core 5)

 

Je crois que le "pas stable" de chez Gentoo est bien plus stable que le "stable" de chez Fedora...  :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca me fait mal de l'avouer mais sur Kubuntu ca va vite quand même... J'ai un pote, à force de me venter sa chose ... il va finir par m'avoir.
> 
> Faut dire que trainer mon kde 3.4 alors que partout ailleurs c'est 3.5 ... ca fait chier.
> 
> GCC 4 partout sauf gentoo ... ca fait chier.
> ...

 

Je te conseille un petit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" (ou equivalent) dans ton make.conf, ça te fera du bien  :Very Happy:  Enfin, faudrait pas non plus refaire le DOW stable/unstable  :Wink: 

Pour GCC4 par contre (hardmasked il me semble), là c'est un cas un peu différent, parce qu'à la différence d'autres OS on l'utilise pour construire notre système même, donc c'est un peu critique. Enfin, je sais pas si c'est la raison officielle expliquant le hardmasking (si tant est qu'il y en ait une)

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca me fait mal de l'avouer mais sur Kubuntu ca va vite quand même... J'ai un pote, à force de me venter sa chose ... il va finir par m'avoir.

 

Tu peux aller tout aussi vite sous Gentoo avec l'approche paquets-précompilés ou binaires, je ne sais plus très bien le terme, mais je suis sur que vous comprenez tous. Et là vois-tu, on vient de montrer qu'une Kunbutu tout aussi merveilleuse soit elle, ne te permet pas de maîtriser tout ton sytème de A à Z. Arrf, Gentoo quand tu nous tiens.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Pour GCC4 par contre (hardmasked il me semble), là c'est un cas un peu différent, parce qu'à la différence d'autres OS on l'utilise pour construire notre système même, donc c'est un peu critique. Enfin, je sais pas si c'est la raison officielle expliquant le hardmasking (si tant est qu'il y en ait une)

 

100% gcc-4.1 ici, et ça tourne bien  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Pour GCC4 par contre (hardmasked il me semble), là c'est un cas un peu différent, parce qu'à la différence d'autres OS on l'utilise pour construire notre système même, donc c'est un peu critique. Enfin, je sais pas si c'est la raison officielle expliquant le hardmasking (si tant est qu'il y en ait une) 
> 
> 100% gcc-4.1 ici, et ça tourne bien 

 

+1  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *KarnEvil wrote:*   Pour GCC4 par contre (hardmasked il me semble), là c'est un cas un peu différent, parce qu'à la différence d'autres OS on l'utilise pour construire notre système même, donc c'est un peu critique. Enfin, je sais pas si c'est la raison officielle expliquant le hardmasking (si tant est qu'il y en ait une) 
> 
> 100% gcc-4.1 ici, et ça tourne bien  
> 
> +1 

 

vectorisations dans les CFLAGS? ça watte???

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*    *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *KarnEvil wrote:*   Pour GCC4 par contre (hardmasked il me semble), là c'est un cas un peu différent, parce qu'à la différence d'autres OS on l'utilise pour construire notre système même, donc c'est un peu critique. Enfin, je sais pas si c'est la raison officielle expliquant le hardmasking (si tant est qu'il y en ait une) 
> 
> 100% gcc-4.1 ici, et ça tourne bien  
> 
> +1  
> ...

 

Bah euh .. perso j'ai pas chronometré ... m'enfin ya ptet un petit gain  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Je dirai que le c++ compile plus vite, mais c'est peut-être qu'une impression ...

----------

## yoyo

Un truc important amha qui manque à Gentoo c'est une gestion des profils plus fine. Par là j'entends qu'il serait bien d'avoir une série de USEflags génériques adaptés en fonction de l'utilisation de la machine.

Par exemple :

une série pour une utilisation desktop

une série pour une utilisation serveur basique

une série pour une utilisation selinux

etc.Avec des kernels recommandés par exemple ...

EDIT : Tiens on dirait que ça va venir prochainement :  *Quote:*   

> $ ll /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/dev/2006.1/
> 
> total 5,0K
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   8 mar 29 21:36 .
> ...

   :Very Happy: 

Décidément, ça devient du grand art !

----------

## MacFennec

Bonjour,

Ce qui manque le plus est une gestion centralisé (façon yast) comme il a été dit au début de ce thread. Sinon, effectivement une installation (documentation) axée sécurité/serveur serait un plus.

A part ca, je suis très satisfait de cette gentoo que j'utilise depuis maintenand 2 ans et des brouettes.

----------

## limax_one

ce qui manque à gento c'est de pouvoir l'installer avec une configuration  minimale ou standard.

Deux tentatives infructueuses de ma part, impossible d'avoir ma connection internet et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé (il me semble non reconnaissance de la carte réseau) de résoudre le problème (obligé de chrooter depuis debian pour installer quoi que ce soit). J'ai pourtant un truc classique, freebox (non dégroupée).

La compilation avec genkrernel m'a fait apparaitre pleins d'erreurs lors du boot (c'est peux être la raison du non fonctionnement de la connection internet).

L'idée de portage me semble bien et un jour je re-testerai l'installation.

Ca m'a saoulé, j'ai formaté la partition où j'avais mis gentoo et j'ai installé dessus une debian etch + xfce + rox.

adjugé vendu et j'ai adopté ma debian etch et xfce et laissé ma debian sid (avec gnome)

LE problème de gentoo c'est l'installation.

----------

## kaworu

 *limax_one wrote:*   

> ce qui manque à gento c'est de pouvoir l'installer avec une configuration  minimale ou standard.
> 
> Deux tentatives infructueuses de ma part, impossible d'avoir ma connection internet et ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé (il me semble non reconnaissance de la carte réseau) de résoudre le problème (obligé de chrooter depuis debian pour installer quoi que ce soit). J'ai pourtant un truc classique, freebox (non dégroupée).
> 
> La compilation avec genkrernel m'a fait apparaitre pleins d'erreurs lors du boot (c'est peux être la raison du non fonctionnement de la connection internet).
> ...

 

Tu peux installer Gentoo à partir d'un CD de knoppix, n'importe quelle live-cd , et même ta Debian...

Il faut juste un minimum une connection et le magnifique Handbook

----------

## Temet

C'est possible d'écrire "connexion" (terme Français) et pas "connection" (terme Anglais) svp?

Merciiiiiiiiii   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est possible d'écrire "connexion" (terme Français) et pas "connection" (terme Anglais) svp?
> 
> Merciiiiiiiiii  

 

Merci ça prend qu'un i ... non, mais !

PS : désolé, vendredi.

----------

## Argian

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   C'est possible d'écrire "connexion" (terme Français) et pas "connection" (terme Anglais) svp?
> 
> Merciiiiiiiiii   
> 
> Merci ça prend qu'un i ... non, mais !
> ...

 Non non, Robinson, il s'appelle Temet, pas vendredi  :Laughing: 

Edit: Et après plus d'un an et demi de gurutisations et grâce à ce post d'un TRES GRAND intérêt, je deviens enfin l33t  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est possible d'écrire "connexion" (terme Français) et pas "connection" (terme Anglais) svp?

 

Pourtant, on écrit "french connection" !  :Laughing: 

Ca va, ça va, je   :Arrow:  []

----------

## zarasoustra17

Mon seul regret par rapport à mon ancienne distrib(Debian), c'est que je commence à avoir un bon paquet de logiciel installés (install de 03/03,usr = 35Go) et que je suis passé en ~arch et les mises à jour sont longues, très longues, genre 3h par semaine si je ne veux pas être largué question updates....

----------

## Neuromancien

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   J'ai commencé avec Mandrake (7.2) et testé Red Het, Fedora, Vectorlinux, Yoper, Arch Linux, Mepis et même Slackware. J'ai fini par choisir Debian, car je recherchais une distribution stable et complètement configurable. Je ne regrette pas les outils graphiques de Mandrake ou Fedora. Par contre Debian dispose d'outils de configuration très puissants, mais j'apprend à m'en passer. Je regrette seulement la rapidité d'installation des paquets de Debian. 
> 
> Est-tu sur d'avoir compris le sujet du topic ?
> 
> 

 

Ma phrase est mal formulée... J'ai utilisé Debian avant de découvrir Gentoo.

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   C'est possible d'écrire "connexion" (terme Français) et pas "connection" (terme Anglais) svp? 
> 
> Pourtant, on écrit "french connection" ! 
> 
> Ca va, ça va, je   []

 

Toi tu trempes dans des affaires pas nettes!   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Bonjour, pour ma part, j'ai installé mon premier linux en 1996, c'était une redhat 6.0 ou 5.0 avec Gnome en version très béta.

Ensuite, j'ai laissé linux quelques années et je suis revenu en 2004-2005 avec Fedora Core 2 et Fedora Core 3.Ensuite j'ai essayé Mandrake environ 30 minutes et enfin j'ai taponné un bon boute avec Debian Woody  :Smile: 

Enfin, j'ai testé Ubuntu Hoary quelques semaines avant de tomber dans Gentoo avec la 2005.0 en mai 2005.

Depuis ce temps, j'ai jamais reformatté mon ordi et le best dans tout ça, c'est que je prend un ghost de mon Gentoo avec le script de Blinkeye et ça me sécurise et surtout j'en prend un avant de changer de KDE.

Le seul point que j'aimerais qu'il ajuste c'est la lenteur du emerge --sync depuis la 2005.1

En effet, avant ça me prenait environ 5 minutes faire ça, mais maintenant ça prend 15-20 minutes avec 100% du CPU.Ça doit être un bug, car ça fait plusieurs posts que je vois sur le forums en Anglais.

Je met à jour mon Gentoo tous les lundi,mercredi et le vendredi.

Pour le reste, c'est vraiment super emerge et surtout /etc/portage/package.keywords, c'est bien plus simple d'en Debian.

J'ai un noyau à mon goût et j'ai appris plus en 6 mois avec Gentoo que tous mes expériences avec les autres distributions.

Au fait, la notion de portage c'est vraiment bien, car on a plus de problème de sources avec Debian ou Fedora Core, car tout est centralisé comme sous FreeBSD.La notion de port vient de là je présume.

----------

